# Sonny A7II focusing question



## zmwPhoto (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello, recently I've been looking into mirrorless cameras for a possible upgrade. Specifically the Sony A7II. From reviews I've seen, the autofocus is supposedly slow or the camera just hunts for focus. My question is, is the focusing system really as bad as it's made out to be in the reviews?

***Sorry for the typo in the title, my keyboard has issues sometimes :/


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 18, 2017)

As far as I know, none of the a7 series is really known for autofocus speed. The lens used can make a bit of a difference, but if you're trying to shoot sports you'd do better with the a6500. There are stronger rumors every day that Sony has a new, high end camera announcement at the end of March that's supposed to have the AF speed of the a99ii, but you know how rumors go.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2017)

HERE is a fellow, Steve Huff, who has been a very, very serious camera reviewer and ultimate camera NUT, for the better part of the last decade. He has shot and reviewed almost every mirrorless camera of any noteworthiness, and he loves mirrorless systems, and he provides absolutely unvarnished, NO B.S. points of view on the stuff he uses.

The Sony A7RII Camera Review. A Real world look. – STEVE HUFF PHOTOS

If you meant the A7II, (the model without the R) it is here, plus his site also has a long-term review of the A7II

The Sony A7II Real World Camera Review. My Camera of the Year 2014. – STEVE HUFF PHOTOS


----------

